# Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice



## texasGG

Ok this is an easy recipe. Just dump, stir, and cook... I like mine with quite a bit of bite to it. If you have kids you may want to back way down on the red pepper. I like to eat this with Club Crackers and a cold beer but its good all on its on. It reheats great too....

2 cups rice (Uncle Bens long grain works best)
1 1/2 pounds ground beef
1 can Cream of Chicken soup
1 can Cream of Mushroom soup
1 can French Onion soup
1 1/2 soup cans of water
1 onion chopped
1/2 chopped Bell pepper
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 TBL. salt
1 tsp. RED PEPPER ( this is spicey, cut down to your taste)
1 tsp. paprika
1/4 tsp. black pepper


Brown your meat with the onions. Get a 11 X 13 X 1 1/2" baking pan. Now combine ALL the ingredients, the meat, the soups, the rice, the spices and stir all together throughly. (Don't worry, it will taste much better than it looks at this point) Cover with tin foil and bake in a pre-heated oven at 350 degrees for about 1 hour and 10-15 minutes OR until your rice is done... if you like spicey cajun this is one of my favorite cajun recipes...


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

*Was just looking for a recipe for Dirty Rice for supper, this evening, to go along with Bourbon Chicken, on the grill! Thanks for the recipe!*

*MrsTroutsnot*


----------



## texasGG

Your welcome, I hope it works out good for you ....


----------



## muleherder

*Review*

I tried this tonight and it was really good. Good recipe. The 1 tsp cayenne is not too much.

Boy you nailed it! I really had my doubts after stirring all the stuff together in the casserole dish but it turned out good.


----------



## brazman

just checking, you don't cook the rice first?


----------



## texasGG

No you put it in uncooked it will cook and absorb a lot of the soups and make it really good....Hope you like it..


----------



## railman

I like how you said cover with tin foil Thats what I call it and my grand kids laugh at me.


texasGG said:


> Ok this is an easy recipe. Just dump, stir, and cook... I like mine with quite a bit of bite to it. If you have kids you may want to back way down on the red pepper. I like to eat this with Club Crackers and a cold beer but its good all on its on. It reheats great too....
> 
> 2 cups rice (Uncle Bens long grain works best)
> 1 1/2 pounds ground beef
> 1 can Cream of Chicken soup
> 1 can Cream of Mushroom soup
> 1 can French Onion soup
> 1 1/2 soup cans of water
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/2 chopped Bell pepper
> 1 tsp. garlic powder
> 1 TBL. salt
> 1 tsp. RED PEPPER ( this is spicey, cut down to your taste)
> 1 tsp. paprika
> 1/4 tsp. black pepper
> 
> Brown your meat with the onions. Get a 11 X 13 X 1 1/2" baking pan. Now combine ALL the ingredients, the meat, the soups, the rice, the spices and stir all together throughly. (Don't worry, it will taste much better than it looks at this point) Cover with tin foil and bake in a pre-heated oven at 350 degrees for about 1 hour and 10-15 minutes OR until your rice is done... if you like spicey cajun this is one of my favorite cajun recipes...


----------



## railman

I tried it and it's great.


----------



## texasGG

Hi, Glad you liked it..We make Dirty Rice for New Years Eve parties here every year and everyone comes looking for it now..

Yeah, my kids are always saying stuff about the things I say...Like I was looking at the kids "annual" the other day and everyone was looking at me like I had three heads I said "what?" they informed me its a YEARBOOK. I guess I'm just getting old and out of touch


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess

I cut the red pepper down to 1/2 tsp. and it was perfect for me, just enough heat to still taste the flavors. I can take stuff kinda hot, but not killin' ya hot!! 

Again Thanks Garry, great recipe! Also I even think my husband who doesn't really cook much can make this!!


----------



## TXPalerider

MrsTroutsnot said:


> *Was just looking for a recipe for Dirty Rice for supper, this evening, to go along with Bourbon Chicken, on the grill! Thanks for the recipe!*
> 
> *MrsTroutsnot*


Would you mind posting up a thread with your Bourbon Chicken recipe?


----------



## TXPalerider

I cooked up a batch of Garry's rice today. And it was most awesome! This one is now be a regular in my rotation. 

And very easy!! Love it!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

TXPalerider said:


> Would you mind posting up a thread with your Bourbon Chicken recipe?


*Sorry it took me so long to see your request...Here goes!!!*

*Bourbon Chicken Recipe*

*1-1/2 lbs. chicken breast halves, boneless and skinless*
*3 T. olive oil*
*3 T. Dijon mustard*
*1/3 c. bourbon whiskey*
*3 T. red wine vinegar*
*3 T. worcestershire sauce*
*3 T. soy sauce*
*1/3 c. brown sugar*
*3 garlic cloves, minced (I have since bought garlic juice, and will try that instead next time)*
*sea salt*
*black pepper*

*Combine olive oil and next 9 ingredients. Keep 1/3 of marinade to the side. Add chicken to remaining, cover and refrigerate 2 hours. Remove chicken from marinade. Discard marinade. *

*Place chicken on grill over medium heat. Grill uncovered for 15-20 minutes, turning once. *

*Pour reserved marinade over grilled chicken breast, when cooked. Use as a 'dipping sauce', if desired. *

*Happy Eating!!! *

*MrsTroutsnot*


----------



## mdmerlin

This is actually mdmerlin's wife...he forwarded this recipe to me...I made it the other night and WOW!!! It makes a lot and since it's just the two of us, I halved the recipe but man, it turned out great!!! Just wanted to thank you for the recipe...it's a keeper, fer sure! Oh, and thanks for the warning about how it looks before you cook it! <grin>


----------



## Crossroads

I tried the dirty rice recipe. It was the best I have eaten. I halved the salt amount listed in the ingredients and used a heaping teaspoon of cayenne and it was perfect for my wife and I. A great side dish with grilled jalapeno sausage. Thanks again for posting the recipe.


----------



## texasGG

I'm Glad you all enjoyed the recipe..it is so easy to make, its good as a main course or a side dish and your right it does make a lot..thats why I told you it heats up well, *S* we really like it and just wanted to pass it on......


----------



## trout chaser

Tried your recipe last night and it was great, I will make it again. Thanks


----------



## capn

My family also tried this recipe out last night, and we will cook it again.


----------



## yim11

I can't wait to try this with ground sausage with or instead of the beef. Hot sausage for more kick!

Thanks!


----------



## texasGG

My wife has put cut up Jalapeno Sausage in with the ground meat and it turned out really good also.. I have always wanted to replace the Cream of Chicken soup with a can of Cream of Shrimp soup and add shrimp and crawfish tails to it.


----------



## TXPalerider

texasGG said:


> My wife has put cut up Jalapeno Sausage in with the ground meat and it turned out really good also.. I have always wanted to replace the Cream of Chicken soup with a can of Cream of Shrimp soup and add shrimp and crawfish tails to it.


I can see this is headed down the same road as the Catfish Supreme...there is gona be so many variations of, we ain't gonna know what to call it.  But, that's a good thing!!


----------



## texasGG

I could not stand it and added Jalapeno sausage and over a pound of crawfish tails to the recipe and left out the hamburger meat. It turned out really good.


----------



## MEGABITE

A tip: They sell a product called Savoy's Rice Dressing mix in the freezer section of the supermarket. it's in a little yellow container that looks like a chicken liver container. Thaw it out and add it to the ground beef for alittle lagniappe...ces bon!


----------



## yakfishin

*good dirty stuff*

Thanks for the recipe. Good stuff, even better the next day.
Yakfishin


----------



## waterwolf

put cajun smoked sausage and the Savioes Dressing Mix with the cream of shrimp soup with the 1 jalapeno peppper diced....the is the best Dirty Rice around,,,thanks


----------



## Aggiedan

*Thanks*

I tried this last night and it was great!


----------



## kempker1409

I tried this 2night. It was awesome. The family loved it. Thanks for the recipe.


Brian


----------



## RAYSOR

Made up Saturaday, easy ang really, really good, This one went in my recipe collection. Thanks again


----------



## Koolbreeze72

Great recipe!! Loved it.


----------



## texasGG

*Thanks everyone.....*

I made some tonight....ummmmmm!


----------



## fishbowl365

had it this evening. big hit at my house.


----------



## cookie

i made this a long time ago my wife dont really like rice but they love this stuff


----------



## waterwolf

still the best stuff around ...made it last night..........think I'm gona get fat for sure if I dont get off this forum.............


----------



## waterwolf

ONCE AGAIN TEXASGG THANKS FOR THE GREAT RECIPE..MADE IT TWICE THIS PAST WEEK,ITS A REAL CROWD PLEASER,THEY CANT GET ENOUGH OF IT...ADDED THE SAVIOES DRESSING MIX AND DEER BURGER AND DICED UP SAUSAGE(LINK).


----------



## txbigred

Yes, thanks for the recipe. I tried it this weekend. I used my home made pork breakfast sausage instead of ground beef, and it turned out great.

Dave


----------



## texasGG

Thanks everyone, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## jake/jenny

we made it for lunch.....just like the recipe said........it was dang good!!!


----------



## Rockfish

Easy and Good

My kind of cooking.


----------



## CarolAnne

VERY easy recipe we ate some last night GREAT!


----------



## waterwolf

*dirty rice and mustard greens on in TEXAS*

Lets not forget Gary's Dirty Rice for Christmas..gona also make a pot of mustard greens,,,,,,.Merry Christmas to all,,


----------



## fishbowl365

cooked up a batch this fine Christmas eve. nice ,filling, easy and most of all...GOOD GRUB!!!


----------



## cookie

i got this a long time ago here and has been eating many times in our house i dont know who gary is but many many thanks to him


----------



## muleherder

Boy this thread just wont quit!

Cant blame anyone. This is just a great recipe. For a variation, Substitute 2 tbsp Swamp Dust crawfish boil for the salt, pepper, cayenne, etc. Its GREAT. Tastes like boudain casserole. Good.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I am gonna cook this evening with a side of blackened redfish fromyesterday. I got cream of shrimp and package of frozen shrinp and crawfish and some jalapeno sausage. Use cream of shrimp instead of cream of chicken. I will post up the results.


----------



## Titus Bass

I am taking this dish to a New Years party tonight. Thanks for the recipe. I will give you credit.


----------



## wellconnected

Dish was incredible!!! Everything is perfect about it including the spice level. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mastercylinder60

i tried some of this last weekend. it was excellent!


----------



## oldriver88

Made some of this last night...Awsome!!!


----------



## texasGG

Thanks for the coments everyone! I just scanned down through the recipes and I was surprised to find this thread back near the top. It is a really good recipe and I know my whole family really enjoys it. Thanks again, I'm glad you all enjoyed it....


----------



## Texan

I missed this one somehow! With all of the replies it was a no brainer to print up, lol.

Thank you.


----------



## RickLued

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that I can probably trust the 40 of you who love it.... got it in the oven right now


----------



## RickLued

:cheers: all I can say is thank you for that good sir.....delicious


----------



## cookie

i made some tonight also about my 5 batch love this stuff


----------



## texasGG

Make yourself a batch of this stuff then while your waiting on it to bake make some of the "No Name Crackers" and get some cold beer ready, your gonna need it, sit down and eat the Dirty Rice with the Crackers. Whewwwwww!! Now we're talking...


----------



## waterwolf

*going to keep this going its the best around*

love this stuff,,,adjust if nessary,,,,Thanks Garry,,,


----------



## TRIPLE L

Finally got a chance to try this recipe and I have to say I had my doubts but man was I wrong. Way to go Gary.


----------



## texasGG

Thanks, glad you tried it. I appreciate the comments!


----------



## carwich

after all the ranting i finally made a batch to go along with some blackened chicken breast...wowza what a good and ez recipe...thnx for sharing...


----------



## steelrain202

Making a batch right now with some pork chops and corn bread. Its smells awesome the whole house it loaded it with great scents.


----------



## bigbob

steelrain202 said:


> Making a batch right now with some pork chops and corn bread. Its smells awesome the whole house it loaded it with great scents.


Good Eats!!! I will be making my second batch this weekend for some drinking buddies coming over. With some cold beer n crackers, it cant be beat.:cheers:


----------



## Koolbreeze72

*Oh Crapola????*

I forgot to brown the meat (I was running from computer to the kitchen in a hurry)!!! Will it still be ok or will we be eating out for lunch?


----------



## pepo211

This recipe is awesome........I made 8 batchs for a bachelor party 2 weeks ago and they were lickin the bottom of the pans......Thanks again for the post....I used pan sausage from my deer last year and it was bad arse!!!!


----------



## espanolabass

Made this Sat. It is outstanding and very easy to make. I think I'm going to add chopped green onion and celery next time.


----------



## InfamousJ

man, I had to make it tonight, again... so easy a cave man could do it. Brown hamburger meat with some tony c's in it, do everything else quickly and I even do onion and bell pepper in the slap chopper lightning fast.. LOL had prime ribeye steak, cajun rice, spinach, and garlic toast with some chik-fil-a sweet tea... brrrrrrrrrppppp


----------



## texasGG

15,000 hits, thats quite a milestone...thanks everyone!


----------



## ccbluewater

man this will be tasty with my Etoufee tonight.. SWEET


----------



## waterwolf

*Congratulations!!!*

I have enjoyed the dirty rice many times..will be makin it with deer/bacon burger next.


----------



## Rockin'2

*Good stuff*

This was a "big" hit last night at my house. Thanks


----------



## InfamousJ

texasGG said:


> 15,000 hits, thats quite a milestone...thanks everyone!


it's a great recipe that will be going into the thanksgiving rotation as well... now, do you have another recipe for anything else you are hiding out from us? LMAO


----------



## General CoolBro

What an excellent recipe. Made some today and subbed a few things.

Used 1lb of crawfish tails instead of ground meat.
Used cream of shrimp replacing cream of chicken.
Used Old Bay Seasoning instead of red pepper.

Browned the onions and peppers slightly and then added crawfish tails for about 3-4 minutes more over heat. Tossed a little extra Old Bay in there while browning. Set aside.

Cut out 1/2 can of water because of the water in the crawfish tails.

Mixed all ingredients the same with above subs. Used a 4L casserole dish.

Cooked 1 hour and 25 mins @ 350.

Not a side dish on this one - the main dish with red pepper crackers .

Incredible! - thanks again for a great recipe!


----------



## 15476

*add to's*



espanolabass said:


> Made this Sat. It is outstanding and very easy to make. I think I'm going to add chopped green onion and celery next time.


 i've made this dish several times and man, it is great ! i boil a pack of chicken gizzards and chop them up and add to the mixture before baking.


----------



## bigbob

The wife is making some right now for a friends Bday party 2night. We added Poblano peppers vs bell peppers and spicy breakfast sausage(Jimmy Deans) along with the ground beef. Wow Excellent side!!!!!!


----------



## goldie

texas gg 
made this today! followed the recipe 

it was simple and fast and most of all
MAGICALLY DELICIOUS !

thanks brother!


----------



## texasGG

Thanks again everyone! Hey General that looks really good!.... Now if I can get everyone to go try my "Oatmeal Pie" for desert all will be good.. Don't worry, it taste MUCH better than it sounds... *S* :smile:


----------



## visigoth

*dat good!*

Well Gary, if that is your real name my face is smilin' from eatin' two plates of dat an I also never wrote a fan letter befo' but I cooked it just like you writ it and it is way good. Thank you. visigoth


----------



## FISHNNUTT

texasGG said:


> Thanks again everyone! Hey General that looks really good!.... Now if I can get everyone to go try my "Oatmeal Pie" for desert all will be good.. Don't worry, it taste MUCH better than it sounds... *S* :smile:


texasGG why don't you just go ahead publish us
a 2cool cook book being you got all the good recipes

BTW taking 2 oatmeal pies tomorrow


----------



## visigoth

*Thanks Garry*

Made this last night exactly like the recipe. Excellent! Needs no amendments.


----------



## visigoth

*OOPS!*

Forgot I already posted to this last night while drunk.


----------



## jamaicablonde

*terrific recipe*

i made a few changes and additions to take it for Thanksgiving. (needed some seafood to go with the bird)

Used 1 lb crawfish and 3 links of shrimp boudain instead of hamburger.
Used cream of celery soup instead of cream of chicken.
Added some old bay seasoning.

Turned out terrific.:mpd: Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I cooked up 2 batches of this for Christmas appetizers at my parents and my in-laws.
VERY well received. EVERYONE loved it. 

I added "hot italian sausage" with the ground beef for a little more kick, and served with the recommended crackers. People couldn't stop eating it. 

Thank you!!


----------



## flatsfats

Made this for the folks right before Christmas. This is the first time I've ever seen Pops eat rice in my 40+ yrs. He actually said he liked it! Vapor-locked the whole family.


----------



## jdot7749

Change the ground beef to ground unseasoned pork, chopped chicken or pork livers, add 2 or 3 ribs of diced celery and it will be pure cajun.


----------



## rut_row

My mouth is watering! SOUNDS YUMMY!


----------



## Specks&Spots

I made some awhile back and it was great. We took the leftovers and made boudin balls with it.


----------



## Pechal

Very good, my 4 yr old doesn't like rice but loves your recipe. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## C.Hern5972

Well i had to break down and check it out myself. A+ recipe. I put 1lb meat and 14 oz of finely chopped link sausage in it and man these people wont leave the kitchen. Great dish. Gonna garnish it with some fish tomoroow for lunch if there is any left.


----------



## TXPalerider

Well, I made a variation tonight:

Substituted shrimp for the ground meat and substituted cream-o-shrimp for the cream-o-chicken. MMMMMM MMMMM GOOD!!!

Thanks again Garry. Under no other circumstances would I have ever thought to combine such a list of ingredients.


----------



## texasGG

Over 20,000 hits, thats amazing, thanks everyone!


----------



## Charlie2

*Dirty Rice REcipe*



jdot7749 said:


> Change the ground beef to ground unseasoned pork, chopped chicken or pork livers, add 2 or 3 ribs of diced celery and it will be pure cajun.


Ditto. I was raised in South Louisiana and didn't use that much beef. Pigs and chicken were more prevalent.

I tried it and it almost; almost, tastes like Grandmere's recipe.

We all liked it. Very delicious.

Thanks for sharing. C2


----------



## ROBALO 2160

I just found this one and it sounds great. I will be making it for my crew this weekend. Thanks, TexasGG


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Gotta mix up a batch of this for Easter.
It's always a great crowd pleaser. I was asked to ONLY make 1 dish this year because at Christmas everyone filled up on this and we had too much ham/turkey left overs.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Made 2 pans last night. 1 for here at the plant since we have to work and the other for the family.


----------



## Hal01

Made it for the first tiem last night. Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Wanted to bring this up in case people hadn't seen it (not likely).
We make this stuff about once ever couple months for a party / gathering. 

Tonight I'm making it with seafood (crawfish tails & salad shrimp) for dinner.


----------



## Baystalker

Cooked it up last night it was great going to make some as a side dish for this weekends bbq. But i'm going to mix in some Jimmy Deans sausage this time.


----------



## Team MirrOlure

Baystalker said:


> Cooked it up last night it was great going to make some as a side dish for this weekends bbq. But i'm going to mix in some Jimmy Deans sausage this time.


 that's how we do it, pan sausage instead of hamburger.


----------



## bigbob

Pretty cool how this thread is still around, my wife is gonna make two trays of this in the morning as a side for a fish fry. Its the best with jimmy deans spicy breakfast sausage and poblano peppers vs bell peppers.


----------



## waterwolf

Your The Man Garry!..23,000 plus views and want stop....thanks alot! I have made it many times,,


----------



## backbay2

*WOW*

Just made it last night. I used the guys at work for test subjects and all i can say is wow. I used the recipe along with general coolbro subs and it was one heck of a dish (or two dishes in my case) :cheers:


----------



## bassguitarman

Well, I read this thread about a month ago and yesterday I gave it a try. I substituted a pound of J. C. Potter's sage country sausage (it is very lean) for the beef and spices. I used only fresh ground black pepper for additional seasoning - the balance of the recipe was followed. Surprisingly good results!! - Thanks!

I will admit that I never would have even opened this thread if it had said "dirty rice casserole", because I don't do casseroles.


----------



## the_dude_abides

Started reading the comments and got to page 3. I will trust the 2cool focus group on this bad boy. I'm gonna double it up for the family reunion tomorrow. I will definitely let you guys know how the family responded.


----------



## waterwolf

POST #100......Will be making another batch next week for work.


----------



## the_dude_abides

the_dude_abides said:


> Started reading the comments and got to page 3. I will trust the 2cool focus group on this bad boy. I'm gonna double it up for the family reunion tomorrow. I will definitely let you guys know how the family responded.


They literally scraped the bottom of the pan. Great recipe and very, very easy. Tasted delicious.


----------



## texasGG

Over 25,000 hits. I never expected this recipe to go this far. As a side note I sent this recipe in to Paula Deen, and got a nice note back from her. Maybe you will be seeing this recipe featured on her cooking show soon. Thanks again everyone... Garry


----------



## surf_ox

Has this recepie ever been attempted in a dutch oven while camping???

Got a cub scout campout coming up and would be a great treat for the adults.


----------



## kweber

surf_ox said:


> Has this recepie ever been attempted in a dutch oven while camping???
> 
> Got a cub scout campout coming up and would be a great treat for the adults.


 I'm sure a dutch oven will work just fine. I'd go with 1/3 coal under and 2/3 over.
I just found this thread and am liking the many variations.
how about ground snow goose? maybe need to add a tabl spoon of bacon grease. if I get to goose camp this year, I wanna try it.


----------



## Buckstop319

Incredible. I can't believe it came out so good. Substituted J Dean hot breakfast sausage for the ground meat. Can't even taste the cream soups in it--glad to find that out as I wouldn't have tried the recipe for that reason except for all the great reviews.

This one is definitely a keeper!


----------



## oldriver88

Making it this Saturday for the 1st annual Marsh Bash!!!!


----------



## the_dude_abides

oldriver88 said:


> Making it this Saturday for the 1st annual Marsh Bash!!!!


Marsh Bash? I live out there also. Sounds like a good time, details?


----------



## yer_corks_under

Has anybody tried to put a Mexican twist to it ? Like chorizo, or taco seasoning.


----------



## whg1128

anyone who has made this already how many does this serve with the above recipe? have about 8 people coming over tonight and cant wait to make it!


----------



## texasGG

I didn't see this in time to answer your question but it does make a lot. How did it turn out for you?


----------



## GringoOutdoors

Garry, tried the recipe last weekend. It's awesome, thanks for posting it.


----------



## General CoolBro

Made second batch here in Saudi Arabia for our BBQ tonight. Even in the middle east it is loved by all........course, everyone that ate it was from Texas .

It has become a family favorite - kudos again to Gary......this time for making us feel we were at home (Texas).


----------



## reeltimer

Here goes!It does look a little sloppyie to start!Stay tuned!


----------



## reeltimer

This dish was a hit with the family thanks Gary!


----------



## espanolabass

whg1128 said:


> anyone who has made this already how many does this serve with the above recipe? have about 8 people coming over tonight and cant wait to make it!


I think it will be enough, the recipe is awesome, I fixed it this weekend.


----------



## raz1056

I made a pan of your rice for our VFD Christmas party, and it was the first thing to disappear! Thanks and Merry Christmas!!!! THIS STUFF IS MONEY!!


----------



## Captain Dave

I also had to try this one out.. Simply fantastic. Got the Fam raving.. I subbed the meat for a freesh hog sausage, switched the cream of chicken to shrimp, added mushrooms, crawfish tails and used crab boil instead of seasonings.. 

Hints of a Jambalaya ...

Tee Haw 

Thanks TexasGG,


----------



## saltylady

:headknock* some how I have never seen this post but after starting on 1st post an reading all the comments I definitely am going to make it the seafood varity sounds great just wondering do you use fresh shrimp or the small salad type frozen ones already cooked *


----------



## texasGG

Try the original recipe first...then branch out... Hope you like it. Let us know *S*


----------



## raz1056

I made it the second time at home with2 ribeyes and again is great. I am eating the leftover as I am typing this. I'm sure this recipe can have many thousands of variations, but I like it just as Garry wrote it-Merry Christmas


----------



## willt

I just made it for the first time,WOW!! That is a great recipe.Thank you for sharing!! :cheers:


----------



## texasGG

Merry Christmas all, and thanks for over 30,000 hits, amazing!


----------



## westjt

Made it last night, very tasty !


----------



## C.Hern5972

I make this allot..... 

Made it christmas day and didnt even make it to the dinner bell beofre it was all gone


----------



## subsea78

Thanks for sharing it with us it was great made it tiwce now and plan on making it again for new years..........


----------



## cva34

*Favorites*

Out of all the recipies we've tried off this site You SMITHVILLE guys are #1 DIRTY RICE and for after meal OATMEAL PIE there the BEST THANKS ...CVA34 and better half


----------



## Gator gar

I just made this dish and added some of my air dried sausage to it, along with about a half pound of chicken livers. Both were cooked and finely chopped in my food processor. I also added fresh garlic, celery and some green onions. About a TBLS of Tony Chachere's seasoning and the rest of the recipe was followed to a "T".

I like chicken liver in my dirty rice and could have added a little more to suit me, but it was still great. Right out of the oven it was great. Tomorrow, after it cools and blends and all the flavors mesh, it will be even better.

Thanks for the recipe. It made my pit cooked chicken dinner, even better.


----------



## waterwolf

oatmeal pie will do you in....good stuff


----------



## KSOP

this is great


----------



## reeltimer

Ya'll need to try this with Mexican style take out most of the spices except paprika and add some comino.Sub cream of poblano for mushroom and add G/V fire roasted Tex-mex Chiles.Fiesta Nacho Cheese one can.You will not need the red pepper's .This is awesome!


----------



## Shaky

Making this again tonight to go with grilled steaks.

Shouldnt this thread qualify for most viewed thread on TTMB? lol!


----------



## jdot7749

This thread should be deleted. If everybody doesn't have it written in a book somewhere they can do without.


----------



## ladyfish

can someone put this thread up as a "sticky"

ladyfish


----------



## RG

Please don't delete one more reason to go through the rest and enjoy. TKS to all who share stop in here every day....


----------



## mastercylinder60

jdot7749 said:


> This thread should be deleted.


watch your mouf, boy.


----------



## waterwolf

It's just a good reminder of what you been missing....now I got to cook another batch!


----------



## Danny O

Before and after pics. 

My dish is pretty large, and this recipe will feed 5-6 people, or 3-4 people with leftovers. Thanks again. I only had one pound of hamburger meat, so I chopped up 1/2 link of jalepeno sausage.


----------



## Ontherocks

Made this tonight and topped with Haught Pursuit's Catfish Supreme recipe and it was awesome! But my dirty rice was more runny than the pics on here. Do you actually use 2 cups of uncooked rice or a pack of "2 cup rice" that ends up being two cups when cooked?


----------



## KSOP

hats off again to this recipe


----------



## Rob The Rude

Going to make this tonight for the first time.:doowapsta


----------



## InfamousJ

danny o, great idea.. been making this for deer seasons and quick meals since 3/23/2007 ... man this a good one.


----------



## InfamousJ

Ontherocks said:


> Made this tonight and topped with Haught Pursuit's Catfish Supreme recipe and it was awesome! But my dirty rice was more runny than the pics on here. Do you actually use 2 cups of uncooked rice or a pack of "2 cup rice" that ends up being two cups when cooked?


yep, regular long grain rice... nothing special.. you may not have cooked long enough? or mismeasured something... stir it up good and bake.. easy..


----------



## Rob The Rude

Made a double batch and added 1lb pan sausage, 1lb link sausage, along with the 1.5lb of hamburger, and celery to finish it off.
MMMMMmmmmm Good!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ

my version for a hangover yesterday.... good stuff

diced, seasoned to my liking, and sauteed 2.5 pounds of some HEB on sale ($3.97 pound) prime sirloin with peppers and onions... the rest is the recipe as written


----------



## tbendbound

Made this today. It was really good! I couldn't stop eating it. I think next time I will try it with some pan sausage.


----------



## El Primero

Just made this tonight, awesome. Followed the recipe as shown, just combo'd ground beef, link sausage and breakfast sausage. Put extra cayenne and a couple habanero's finely chopped for some added heat. Will be a definite repeater, super easy & quick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancy77575

I've made this a total of 5 times so far this year. Making it for Sunday dinner tomorrow evening. My daughter never liked rice. She LOVES this dish. Thanks for the recipe. 

n


----------



## olbrazosDon

Saw this rescepi last week and told my wife about it. She fixed it this evening with steamed broccoli and queso for a side dish. Was wonderful. She followed the rescepi exactly except the she reduced the red pepper by 1/2 tea. This is going on our favorites list.

Thanks a lot


----------



## corkysteve

I finaly had a crowd big enough to make this and it was great. This is by far the easiest recipe I have ever attempted. I felt kinda guilty for saying "I cooked". Followed the original recipe as best as I could............cooking at Mom's with no paprika or red pepper...........just used some Tony's. Next time I will use some spicy breakfast sausage. Thank you Gary.


----------



## TIMBOv2

awesome,easy,delicious


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Shouldn't this just be a "sticky" by now...LoL!! It's been bumped and replied to for 16 pages and almost 5 years!


----------



## ladyfish

yep, this needs to be a sticky!

ladyfish


----------



## bigl

Yes a very good Sticky


----------



## ladyfish

THIS NEEDS TO BE A STICKY!!!

Made it this am with chicken. YUM, YUM.

not quite enough spice tho. will up it next batch.

ladyfish


----------



## Nancy77575

Got a pan in the oven to take to work tomorrow. Great recipe!


----------



## El Primero

I moved to Baton Rouge this last July to attend school. Today (Thanksgiving) I made ribeyes and the famed dirty rice recipe (AGAIN) for my wife and I. My pawdna from school who comes from Erath came over and thought the rice was something else. He thought it was authentic Cajun cuisine (maybe it is), which he considers cuisine only from the Acadiana area as opposed to other parts of the LA area.......so thanks again. This recipe earned me a nice compliment from some boys that can sure cook some good food. Happy Thanksgiving, missing TX today.


----------



## br549

Biggest hit of the week at the lease!!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## corkysteve

Made this for the second time the day after Tday. We fried up a batch of flounder filets and needed a big easy side dish. Mom has a limited spice rack so I had to do the over and under on the seasoning. It is my "go to" dish for all seasons. Thanks Gary for posting this.
Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## ladyfish

made w brown rice - yummy. need more spice tho'. THIS NEEDS TO BE A "STICKY"!!!!

ladyfish


----------



## tremman78

was a hit at the house


----------



## yer_corks_under

Great recipe, made a double batch and served it at the Elks and everybody liked it.


----------



## t_willy

Thanks for the recipe. Grilled a beer in the a## chicken seasoned cajun style and served it with the rice. This was a big hit with the family. Thanks again.


----------



## ladyfish

need to do this again- this needs to be a sticky!!!!!

on vacation next week & willl make a batch... yummy

ladyfish


----------



## henryg

Made some this weekend and it was a hit.

Thank you


----------



## slabnabbin

This stuff is awesome!


----------



## tunchistheman

That recipe must be high in sodium with all those cans of soup.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Who cares. This stuff is a hit. Ive been making it for a while now and still family wants more. Everytime they call they are asking if i have made THAT DIRTY RICE yet. Its great stuff


I stuffed some pork chops with it and grilled them... Talk about good....


----------



## scwine

As popular as this recipe is, I guess I need it give it a second chance. I'll let yall know.


----------



## visigoth

I really like this stuff. It is amazing that something that starts off looking like dog barf can end up so good. This is going to be my third winter with it. It is in the regular rotation when the weather cools off. I use that crushed red pepper like from the pizza parlor.


----------



## Southern Solutions

I just picked up the stuff to make this very popular rice. I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Be carefull, it's addicting


----------



## Southern Solutions

Sorry, just now posting but that stuff is superb!!


----------



## henryg

Incredible


----------



## pighitt

Looks great-- sounds like a good new eve dish. Gonna give it a whirl. Thanks


----------



## cva34

*Pot luck*



pighitt said:


> Looks great-- sounds like a good new eve dish. Gonna give it a whirl. Thanks


 Its always a hit at Pot Luck too..cva34


----------



## Law Dog

Sounds great I will have to try this one out! Thanks for the recipe...


----------



## Camcopelin

Cooked last night was great thanks for the dish!


----------



## espanolabass

This recipe has become a family favorite. Heck I even made 6 pans for a family reunion, They all loved it, I'm assuming since nothing was left.


----------



## Tex 79

Just made this tonight. I was really good, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## gator409

I make it all the time. family favorite. just like to shake gary's hand one day


----------



## ladyfish

COME ON GUYS! This has been a favorite since March 2007 - that's 6 years! WHY IS THIS NOT A STICKY???
super recipe, tastes great, goes with everything!

ladyfish


----------



## Shaky

ladyfish said:


> COME ON GUYS! This has been a favorite since March 2007 - that's 6 years! *WHY IS THIS NOT A STICKY???*
> super recipe, tastes great, goes with everything!
> 
> ladyfish


lol, seems like it's always at the top regardless. I pretty much have it memorized now!


----------



## dosxx

Great recipe Gary. Thanks!!!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I know I pull it up at least 3-4 times per year to make for parties, etc... Just like right now...wife asked me, "what do you want to make for the party tonight" and the first thing I do is come on over to 2cool to pull up Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice recipe.

Problem solved!!


----------



## poppadawg

Where have I been? Gonna have to try me some Garrys cajun dirty rice this weekend


----------



## JFolm

Made this recipe this week. It was very good!


P.S. - We used brown rice and low fat soup.


----------



## TXPalerider

I made it tonight with venison pan sausage...outstanding!


----------



## caz

Eating some for lunch right now... Love this stuff!!


----------



## waterwolf

*It's a hit*

Again and again this recipe goes good with anything. #1


----------



## fishfeeder

After seeing this recipe many times at the top of the thread, I finally made it tonight per the OP recipe. Man, I hurt myself on this. Ended up using some leftovers and took a can of biscuits and stuffed the biscuits (empinada style) with it and took to coworkers for breakfast. Great stuff Gary! Thanks!


----------



## Roll Tide

This is a guest favorite now in my house! 

Wonder how many times I'll have to make it this football season?!!!


----------



## POC CAT

Thanks for the recipe! Making it for the second time. Big hit!


----------



## tbone2374

gator409 said:


> I make it all the time. family favorite. just like to shake gary's hand one day


 I Have... He's a Drift Fishing Catfish expert. Nice Guy!!! His team name is "Reel Fishing" Lives in Smithville, Texas.


----------



## Hot Job

Made this tonight as per the OP instructions and it turned out great! Thanks Garry!

I was able to barely fit it into a 9"x13" and it took 1hr20min. I seasoned my ground beef with a little Tony C's. 

Fyi...I used cayenne pepper and it was not too spicy (my young daughter loved it).


----------



## threeredfish

I read the recipe a dozen times and finally puled the trigger. 

Should have done this sooner. Great recipe! thanks for sharing. Green to you.

I like this even more because the whole meal was made in one pan, with no mess.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

After hearing about it for years I decided to make it for Sundays tailgate, Texans vs. Bills. A few beers later and empty package of crackers I may need to make another batch! Good stuff!!!


----------



## JuanC

Figured I would post and have this back towards the top. Awesome recipe i made today. Thanks again.


----------



## ccobb7

Delicious. Thanks!


----------



## LIVIN

We still make this every other week and it is awesome.
I have done several variations that include replacing the beef with dove, deer etc.


----------



## Snout4Trout

I use a tube of Owens breakfast sausage with the hamburger meat. Adds a lot of spicy to it


----------



## C.Hern5972

We make it every year at thanksgiving... Stuff is GREAT


----------



## iamatt

Any pictures??

Family think I'm bringing one dish but maybe bust out this rice on them instead for Thanksgiving. Going for trial run on it tonight. I know you guys took pics if it is this good!?


----------



## Johnny V E

This recipe works great with pork chops too.


----------



## iamatt

Came out good and second day is better. Made with hog. Needs some liver in there, coot or speckle belly livers and gizzards.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

Stumbled on this recipe today down here in this forum. I cooked it for dinner and it came out great. A good hearty meal that sticks to yer ribs!


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## bigjordy

Came across this recipe last week, took some of the different advice on here, made some changes(1 lb ground beef, 1 lb Whataburger pan sausage) and additions(505 green chili's from costco) and it turned out great. I never would have thought of cooking it this way on my own. Was such a success i had to pass the recipe on to a few buddies, and they have enjoyed it as well, so a big thank you to the OP.


----------



## swiftboot

made a double batch for a family party,it was a home run.thanks for posting the recipe for folks to use.

Thank you,Swiftboot


----------



## troutmauler

I made this today, 1/1/16, and it turned out awesome. Great recipe.


----------



## JFolm

troutmauler said:


> I made this today, 1/1/16, and it turned out awesome. Great recipe.


X2

Added some smoked axis sausage to give it a little smoke flavor. Turned out awesome.


----------



## HAYBL

Made it tonight for the wife and I. Ordered pizza for the kids.
Used sage sausage instead of beef and substituted cayenne for the red pepper but trimmed it back a little. Three helpings a piece!
Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Empireboats

Cooked this Saturday. Used my green onion deer pan instead of beef, and left out the bell pepper and added some fresh green onions. Turned out awesome. I did it for a side to go with BBQ, but no doubt this could just be a meal by itself.


----------



## erain12

Made it tonight with deer sausage. It killed! Everyone loved it and to me the preparation was super simple. 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## claydeaux96

Time for some Dirty Rice, cabbage and blacked eyed peas....may fry up some crappie also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## k-dog

how many will this feed? thanks


----------



## fy0834

I made it as well and it will feed 6/8... I used 1/2 beef 1/2ground pork,
Green onion, jalapeÃ±o pepper ... Really good. Thanks.


----------



## yer_corks_under

I have made double batches in large foil pans, can feed 25. I use Jimmy Dean Sausage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566

Another vote for a great recipe!

Two observations: be careful on the red pepper....it can get spicy! Also, using too much bell pepper can take over the taste a little bit.

This recipe will become a regular at our casa.

Thanks!


----------



## StinkBait

Still going, made some Sunday and have leftovers for today and tomorrow!!


----------



## texasGG

*Amazed!*

Haven't been here for awhile and was amazed to see more than 100,000 views...:smile:


----------



## Jay-Tex

That's cuz we all tried it and it's GOOD!! Ha!


----------



## StinkBait

texasGG said:


> Haven't been here for awhile and was amazed to see more than 100,000 views...:smile:


Great recipe Gary, glad to see you around sir!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

About to start cooking a pan in just a few. Then some halfshell reds. Thanks Gary!


----------



## claydeaux96

Lets get this started.. Good Stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowrunner

Tried this one this weekend...No leftovers.


----------



## kimberly2863

Gotta try this! Thanks!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

We are having a potluck type luncheon at work today. So I have a pan in the oven right now. I hope I didn't mess up too bad because I put two teaspoons of cayenne pepper in it....

Well we will see


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

DA REEL DADDY said:


> We are having a potluck type luncheon at work today. So I have a pan in the oven right now. I hope I didn't mess up too bad because I put two teaspoons of cayenne pepper in it....
> 
> Well we will see


Well it's all GONE.... I guess it wasn't too hot. lol


----------



## tdgal

Made this tonight for Valentine's day, added some Chipotle rasberry deer sausage. Dang it hit the spot.


----------



## texasGG

We made two batches for a pot luck Mothers Day get together and every bit was gone in short order. Went over fantastic, give it a try.


----------



## claydeaux96

Dirty Rice never gets old.. BAM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin

We made it this weekend fantastic thank you sir


----------



## rynochop2.0

Making this tonite..couldn't find,or the store was out of French onion, so got ConsommÃ©..good dish, hard to believe over 10 years old


----------



## raz1056

Have made this several times thru the years and it's always a hit!!!


----------



## StinkBait

It has been a while but I made a batch Saturday night and have a big bowl of leftovers for lunch today!


----------



## GabiJohnson

I tried this tonight and it was really good. Good recipe. The 1 tsp cayenne is not too much.

Boy you nailed it! I really had my doubts after stirring all the stuff together in the casserole dish but it turned out good.


----------



## claydeaux96

Itâ€™s that time of the year for Garyâ€™s Dirty Rice.. and next month and the next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

Itâ€™s been a while but this will be great for dinner on this chilly night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raz1056

I've been making this since I found it in 2009. I use the exact recipe and always get compliments on it!!!


----------

